# Best ways to expose



## Tryingtobreath (Jan 2, 2013)

debating exposing affair to OMwife.

Telephone call? Letter? 

My thoughts are call as I hate to put anything in writing.


THOUGHTS?


----------



## In_The_Wind (Feb 17, 2012)

I would call do you have any backup for verification for the OMW? that can be emailed exposure is designed to blow the affair up so you decide if you want the affair to continue or you want to try to recover your marriage ??


----------



## Tryingtobreath (Jan 2, 2013)

I have zero proof besides the emails i've read, the accounts of her husbands actions while out in public with my wife, and knowing about gifts/cds being exchanged.

The only proof I have is that of an EA.

I'm already divorced. Just kinda mad.


----------



## mahike (Aug 16, 2011)

So you are trying to expose the affair to let the OM's wife because she has a right to know or you are looking to get back at your ex?

I am hoping your motivation is to let her know was a POS she is married too.

I would call and then email what you have


----------



## In_The_Wind (Feb 17, 2012)

me personally I would expose what if someone knew something that would effect my life ?? I would want them to tell me wouldnt you ???


----------



## Tryingtobreath (Jan 2, 2013)

I want to expose mainly for revenge I guess. I know, probably the wrong reason, but I'm being honest.

Part of me doesn't want to potentially break up a marriage though.


----------



## underwater2010 (Jun 27, 2012)

I tried facebook first since that is where the affair took place (mostly), but now you have to pay if they do not befriend you. Then I googled his and her names and came up with an address. Before I made the choice to show up at the house, I found his cell number on his facebook page (not private). I sent a text asking if he was married to her and then elaborated. Got his email and sent him everything I had.


----------



## underwater2010 (Jun 27, 2012)

Tryingtobreath said:


> I want to expose mainly for revenge I guess. I know, probably the wrong reason, but I'm being honest.
> 
> Part of me doesn't want to potentially break up a marriage though.


I to hesitated but figured she did not care enough about her marriage not to cheat, so why should I. I would also want to know who I am married to, so why wouldn't he.


----------



## Tryingtobreath (Jan 2, 2013)

Underwater:

What was the fallout when you exposed? Did he believe you? Tell your story. Was your husband pissed etc?


----------



## Eli-Zor (Nov 14, 2010)

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping-infidelity/32002-welcome-tam-cwi-newbies-please-read.html

Read the above link it has valuable guidance therein 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## underwater2010 (Jun 27, 2012)

Tryingtobreath said:


> Underwater:
> 
> What was the fallout when you exposed? Did he believe you? Tell your story. Was your husband pissed etc?


Well, I had asked her prior if she told her husband and she said she had. She lied...surprise, surprise. He was upset. Talked with my FWH, who apologized. They are in MC and she is in IC. The sad part is that he keeps forgiving her after multiple affairs. Excuses because of her childhood etc. 

I have spoke to him via email and text since. The last one was that I didn't want to hear about her terrible childhood anymore...most people learn to treat people better then they were treated, not use it as an excuse to degrade and emotionally abuse their partner. He even mentioned that her and I would have been friends had it never happened. I laughed and told him I could never be friends with a woman that cannot respect her husband and children.

My husband was embarressed, but stepped up like a man should.

I handled my self with class when I spoke with her. Never yelled and the worst word I used was P***y, only because she sent a video of her masturbating.


----------



## sharkeey (Apr 27, 2012)

Tryingtobreath said:


> I'm already divorced. Just kinda mad.


You're divorced. Let it go and move on with your life.

You know she isn't thinking about you nearly as much as you are about her.


----------



## walkonmars (Aug 21, 2012)

sharkeey said:


> You're divorced. Let it go and move on with your life.
> 
> You know she isn't thinking about you nearly as much as you are about her.


:iagree:

It's OVER. The best revenge is to lead a successful life. Start today.

For anything else this applies:

"Before revenge, first dig two graves"


----------



## Tryingtobreath (Jan 2, 2013)

sharkeey said:


> You're divorced. Let it go and move on with your life.
> 
> You know she isn't thinking about you nearly as much as you are about her.


I'm trying.

Letting go seems to be the hardest thing ever.


----------



## sharkeey (Apr 27, 2012)

Just say to yourself "When I stay mad at her I am renting her free space in my head".


----------



## mahike (Aug 16, 2011)

Tryingtobreath said:


> I'm trying.
> 
> Letting go seems to be the hardest thing ever.


Well you were honest about it being for revenge but I would think about this woman not knowing what is going on. I know you only have info on an EA but did you get checked for STD's?

I would tell her and send her the proof and then move on with your life.


----------



## cledus_snow (Feb 19, 2012)

i really don't care for the motivation, as long as the OBS is the person your trying to forward this news to- she has a right to know!

if you're going further(family, friends, employment), then it's all pretty much up to you. aside from violence(and/or harrasment), it's your call. 


there _are _consequences, is all i have to say.


----------

